# smith & wesson model 29 or model 629?



## rusherbob (May 23, 2009)

I'm in the market for a 44 magnum with a 6 inch barrel. what are the major differences between the smith and wesson model 29 and model 629? is one preferred over the other? I'm looking for a shooter, not a display peice.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Before stainless steel was so prevalent I had a number of blued, S&W revolvers and they were superb. however, these days I prefer stainless forits non-corrosive qualities. Otherwise I do not think there is any real difference. If there is a price difference and you want to save money with a blued revolver, by all means do so.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Stainless steel guns have all the attractiveness of freshly slopped hogs!

Stainless steel does not age as gracefully as a blued gun, never developing any character that is the source of stories. I prefer my single action guns to be blued/case colored, my DA guns blued. Never had any truck with the case colored Smiths, either.

But then, I'm old, crusty, and set in my ways. Get what cocks your pistol.

Bob Wright


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

:anim_lol:....Bob. :smt023

The 29 just looks the part. It is the 'orriginal' and has that whole thing going for it. It's drop dead gorgeous and sexy as all git out. 
Awesome range/target-shooter. 

If ya shoot/hunt in slop, a lot, and seeing as how you live in FL., the 629 SS might be a better choice. 

To mirror Bob though, HG's are very personal. 

I sincerly suggest you get one of EACH. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you guys for not mentioning the .... :smt033 :smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer stainless 629's. Either way it's a good gun.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

If looking for a shooter either will work. If looking for a durable piece I would prefer the 629 but for pure eye candy appeal the 29 is the way to go.


----------

